# After Christmas Expectations in Pgh



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

hey, all... pittsburgh guy here...
hope you’re enjoying the day!
So I looked at my flex app and it says 0 offers - and none for the coming days.... I was wondering (I only started a week before Christmas) if it has zero offers because of today’s holiday.... it seems odd because the past week and a half it has shown a couple days in advance.....
I have no idea what to expect - is this a busy area? are there blocks available daily? to anyone willing to give me the short course, thanks a million!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

it's because Amazon offices are closed today no offers will be posted since data is not being updated

tomorrow should have plenty


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

@jgiun1


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

Thx


----------

